# Wanted: Out-of-the-box IDN and HTTP2 support for ftp/curl



## tobik@ (Nov 28, 2015)

The IDN and HTTP2 options for ftp/curl are currently not enabled by default which means that if you install curl via `pkg` you will not get those features.

If you'd like HTTP2 support in ftp/curl please leave a comment on PR 204803.
For IDN support on PR 202194.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 2, 2016)

I haven't given up on this. Though the user requesting IDN support has


----------

